# AiO etwas enttäuscht



## myLoooo (27. September 2016)

*AiO etwas enttäuscht*

Moin,

in Moment besitze ich Artic Freezer 240 - leider bin ich mit der Leistung nicht sozufrieden.

3770K@4,3Ghz - 1,18V IDLE: max. Temp 38°

Bei 2800rpm der Pumpe und 700rpm Lüfter Drehzahl.  Besitze ein Phanteks Evolv und würde gerne
auch etwas mehr Leistung und optik gehen und eventuell mehr Einstellung des AiO.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen.


----------



## NatokWa (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

38° im IDLE oder unter Last ?? Kommt irgendwie net rüber ...

Unter Last ist der Wert Gut , außerdem sind die eingebauten Temp-Sensoren in dem niedrigeren Temp-Bereich eher SEHR Bescheiden genau , sind also nur ein grober Richtwert .


----------



## myLoooo (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

im Prime Last 100% etwa 62°


----------



## Bariphone (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

ist doch sportlich


----------



## L4D2K (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

62° sind für den Arctic Liquid Freezer normale Temperaturen unter Volllast, hab den selbst auch.
Hab bei meiner aber die  4 Standard Lüfter gegen 2 eloops getauscht, da die Standard Lüfter Lagergeräusche hatten.


----------



## freezy94 (28. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

Bei 62°C gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern. Ich habe bei meinem i5 3570K und einer Custom-Wakü (GTX 1080 mit Volt-BIOS-Mod im selben Kreislauf) max. 56°C auf der CPU bei 4.50 GHz (aktuell - sonst 5.10 GHz). Alles easy. Luft nach oben ist definitiv noch vorhanden - kannst die Lüfter noch etwas runterdrehen, der Ohren wegen.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

Die Temps sind doch gut.

Sei froh kein Heizwell oder Skylake zu haben. Du würdest dich vielleicht gar nicht mehr trauen den Rechner zu starten, wenn du hier unzufrieden bist.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

du hast im idle 1.1V anliegen?


----------



## myLoooo (28. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> du hast im idle 1.1V anliegen?



zeigt mir CPU-Z an - obwohl alle Sparmaßnahmen aktiviert sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2016)

*AW: AiO etwas enttäuscht*

dann arbeitest du mit fixer Vcore. Versuchs mal über off-set. Mit 1.1V sind 38 Grad im idle doch sehr gut. Dein Lasttemp ebenso....


----------

